# Looking for rats in Illinois



## Sunshine618 (Mar 24, 2010)

Once upon a time I purchased 2 hairless rat sisters Ginger and Sugar. They both lived almost 2 yrs, I had them over a 20 months but I wasn't sure of thier exsact age. Both sisters developed tumors late in life, it was to risky to get them removed because of thier age. Well this June it will be 2 yrs since they past on, Ginger past first than her sister past shortly soon after. Before I could get her a friend. Well Thier FN cage is sitting in my garage, I try to avoid going into the garage. Everytime I go out there I get memories of the girls. I have decided I can't live any longer without rats. Ofcourse I am trying to avoid my local pet store, because all they carry is the broken blacks. The problem is there is a good 10 (if not more) rats per 10 gallon, MIXED sexs. I perfer not to go that route. I am unable to drive right now, but willing to pay extra for gas mileage. I hope a Ratty train comes right through my town sometime. I am looking for rex, Dumbos, or hairless. Our nearest petco/ petsmart is almsot 2 hrs away. Please let me know if anyone can help me out. I live in Illinois about 1 hr 20 min east of St. Louis. I have been looking on craigslist to, not much hope left. :-\


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I live in Alton, IL, just north of St. Louis. I have two boys, sweet as honey. I love them very much, but I'm having to move.  I certainly hope you're still checking this forum. How far away do you think you are from here? Would you be interested? They aren't rex or hairless, but one of the boys is half dumbo. I'd be willing to give you my huge super pet ferret cage for free. I'm desperate to find a good home for them.


----------

